# early 1900s mead ranger restoration



## James nash (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys new to the site. I recently acquired i believe to be an early teens mead ranger arch frame. I just have a few questions. Well is this bike worth restoring considering the condition and whatever the value of it is worth? It seems to have all original parts for what is there.I have posted pics of it. As far as i see the chain,grips and fenders are missing and the worst part, it was painted black! I found this bike in an old shack at my brother in laws house and he just gave it to me. so is it worth restoring? and if so how should i go about doing that? i can see the original brown paint the bike used to be before they thought they would destroy it by painting it lol. Any info on the year, value, and restoring tips would be much appreciated . Thanks alot.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 22, 2011)

Post photos!!!

We can make an assessment then, but I'd say it's probably worth doing something with be it restore or make into a rider.


----------

